# swift/bessacarr tv bracket



## cje101

just purchased a bessacarr e660, there is a bracket in the lounge and one in the bedroom both are next to the 12 volt/240 volt and aerial connections, I am presuming they are some type of bracket for a tv however I can't understand how to fix to the bracket. Can anyone shed any light?


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Please see the attached images below, as this is what Swifts part system identifies as having been the factory fitted TV bracket for your motorhome, however it's quite possible this was only fitted in one location and the second bracket location may have been added at a later date.

If you can post some photos of what you have that will help us greatly in assisting you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## cje101

Chris,
we have the second picture fitted to the walls in both areas, but we don't have the piece shown in the first picture, any ideas where we can get one from?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

It's probably easiest to go to your local caravan MH dealer and look inside their stock for a similar bracket to yours, then buy a new one, it doesn't have to be the same one, it just needs to fit easily and support your TV properly, and fit inside the cupboard.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning Cje101, 

The part shown in the second photo is already attached to the wall, as this bracket is the quick release mechanism to allow the main bracket in photo one to click on and click off so you won't need this part.

You say you don't understand how to fix the bracket, can you elaborate on this as all you need to do with both these brackets in situ is to screw the TV using its VESA mounting holes to the bracket.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## aircool

premiermotorhomes said:


> Please see the attached images below, as this is what Swifts part system identifies as having been the factory fitted TV bracket for your motorhome, however it's quite possible this was only fitted in one location and the second bracket location may have been added at a later date.
> 
> If you can post some photos of what you have that will help us greatly in assisting you.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


The second one looks like a Vision Plus TV bracket in silver.

Edit - they both do even.


----------



## cje101

Chris,

I got the picturers mixed up, we have the quick release bracket fixed to the wall, it is the arm that fixes to the rear of the TV and into the quick release bracket that we are missing.


----------



## premiermotorhomes

GOod afternoon Cje101,

The brackets you need are listed here: http://www.visionplus.co.uk/shop/tv-wall-brackets/

You can use the following link to locate your local dealer http://www.visionplus.co.uk/info/where-to-buy/

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Rocles

premiermotorhomes said:


> Please see the attached images below, as this is what Swifts part system identifies as having been the factory fitted TV bracket for your motorhome, however it's quite possible this was only fitted in one location and the second bracket location may have been added at a later date.
> 
> If you can post some photos of what you have that will help us greatly in assisting you.
> 
> Regards,
> Chris


Just stumbled across this topic. I currently have the two arm version of the bracket in the first pic....we would like to change for the three arm one pictured. Do you have an actual part number or link to buy the one pictured please ?

thanks


----------



## premiermotorhomes

Good morning Le,

The Swift part number for the bracket shown in the first image is 1086638, the Swift parts shows two in stock for £55.02+ VAT.

Although Vision Plus brackets are likely to share the same mounting bracket (two sizes of mount) it will not give you the same reach as the Swift one shown,which I am unfortunately unable to identify the manufacturer of the bracket.

I hope this helps,
Regards,
Chris


----------



## Rocles

premiermotorhomes said:


> Good morning Le,
> 
> The Swift part number for the bracket shown in the first image is 1086638, the Swift parts shows two in stock for £55.02+ VAT.
> 
> Although Vision Plus brackets are likely to share the same mounting bracket (two sizes of mount) it will not give you the same reach as the Swift one shown,which I am unfortunately unable to identify the manufacturer of the bracket.
> 
> I hope this helps,
> Regards,
> Chris


Many thanks Chris, just the info I needed


----------



## Peter64

*Swift/Bessacarr TV Bracket*

Why do folk sell motorhomes and keep certain parts that cost and arm and a leg to replace for the new owner? So frustrating. we have the exact same problem with our new purchase. We have plate fixed to bedroom wall as in picture 2 but no arm which I assume is still attached to ex owners Tv in a garage or loft somewhere! Ours is Bessacarr E789 2011 model.


----------



## Peter64

Chris, Vision Plus seem to think they only provided black brackets to Swift so its probably not one of theirs?


----------



## Rocles

Peter64, PM just sent.


----------



## Blizzard

*Re: Swift/Bessacarr TV Bracket*



Peter64 said:


> Why do folk sell motorhomes and keep certain parts that cost and arm and a leg to replace for the new owner? So frustrating. we have the exact same problem with our new purchase. We have plate fixed to bedroom wall as in picture 2 but no arm which I assume is still attached to ex owners Tv in a garage or loft somewhere! Ours is Bessacarr E789 2011 model.


I don't think the brackets are supplied in all new Swift motorhomes and both of my Swifts have come with only the wall plates in place, in lounge and bedroom.

I had to buy two brackets for my used E769 and was assured by the previous owner and dealer that they were not supplied from new.

When we changed the van last year, I took both of the TV arms out and fitted them to my brand new Swift, which did not come supplied with them.

Had the new van been supplied with new TVs or arms, I would have happily left my old ones in place.


----------



## Rapide561

*Arm*

There is an arm on Facebook for sale, of all places. £20; (It is not mine but if the OP sends me a message, I can put you in touch with the seller)

Russell


----------

